# Spay wound 8 days after op



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

So it's 8 days since Tilly's spay, I have been doing my very best to keep her as calm as possible (NOT easy) but I'm worried her wound isn't healing as well as it should.

No puss or blood has come out, but there are some tiny scabby bits on the stitches (sorry to be so graphic!) - is this normal? The wound also looks like it won't hold together if her stitches were taken out. Does anyone else have experience of this?

2 more days until we go back to the vets, 2 more days of short on lead walking and trying to keep her still......


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Same thing happened to Lexi. All of a sudden there were scabs where there weren't and I thought she was bleeding out. She had her stitches out that day and the vet said she looked good and once the stitches came out, there was nothing there. Her skin was completely closed, other than the imprint of the stitches, you would never know. And keeping Lexi calm, especially with Beemer around, was near impossible.

So good job Tilly!


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Thank you! That's really reassuring  x


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

I can't say that Lucy had any scabs at all, but she did have a swelling, and I did wonder if there was fluid underneath. However, I am told it was the area of the umbilical cord so hence the swelling. Almost 5 weeks on and Lucy has healed great and its hardly noticeable. Its difficult to keep them from jumping though! Hope all goes ok at the vets.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Scabs are ok.. Part of healing process, it's just been a little bit of ooze at the site that's crusted over. If its not red, hot or swollen and she lets you touch the surrounding areas I would not worry.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I ditto Ruth's post


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Just given her tummy a good poke all over through her onesie - she's not at all bothered by me touching it, hopefully that's a good sign.

Treating her to a trip to dovedale on Friday to celebrate no more onesie  x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Yup! she will be just fine like everyone said.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> I ditto Ruth's post


Great minds again!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Wishing Tilly well at the vet .... Fingers crossed her wound will be just fine 

xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh I wish Dovedale was a little nearer, it was a lovely place to walk....have a great time x


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Sounds just like Darcie's wound was, scabs are normal so dont worry too much sounds like all has gone well and she is healing nicely  x


----------

